# Eclipse 3M9 + Java 1.5 Beta



## baumbart (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eclipse 3m9 dazu bekomme folgenden Code zu akzeptieren:

```
public class Freq {
    public static void main(String args[]) {
       for (String word : args) {
       System.out.println(word);
       }
    }
}
```

Ich habe auch schon die 1.5er mit der -vm option eingebunden, eclipse meckert aber trotzdem hier: 
	
	
	
	





```
for (String word : args)
```

Ich benutze übrigens Windoof.

Baumbart


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2004)

schau mal unter _Window_ --> _Preferences_ --> _Java_ --> _Compiler_ --> _Compliance and Classfiles_ ob dort einzutragen ist, ob der compiler 1.5 nehmen soll.


----------



## baumbart (24. Mai 2004)

mist, ich kann nur 1.2 bis 1.4 auswählen...
Weis jemand ob es in der final Version eine Unterstützung für 1.5 geben wird?


----------



## K-Man (4. Jun 2004)

In der finalen Version von Eclipse wird es keine Unterstützung für Java 1.5 geben. Ich hoffe aber, dass es dann bald nachgeliefert wird. Bin mir da aber ziemlich sicher. Vielleicht in der Version 3.1


----------

